# Duda sobre codigo en transformadores



## gongonni (Jul 26, 2009)

Hola! creo que posteo en el sitio correcto, he mirado en el buscador y no encuentro lo que busco, asi que posteo. (no sé por qué pero todos mis post van a moderación...) tengo un montón de transformadores chicos que he ido recopilando de aparatos rotos, viejos, etc. y a la hora de intentar descubrir sus características, no encuentro por internet. Y me estaba preguntando si los transformadores tienen alguna lógica en su nomenclatura y escritura en la pegatina superior..

por ejemplo, tengo uno que lo recuperé de una fuente de PC vieja y en la entrada hay 2 patitas (para 220VAC) y en la salidas tiene 6 patitas. En la pegatina pone "MTREI40 - 12 - 42" y debajo " ( U ) YE "  además, en el lado izquierdo alguien ha escrito un "3" con rotulador rojo

Pero éste no és el único, este puede ser un poco fácil pues aunque no haya cogido el tester para medir cada 2 patillas, puede intuir que en las salidas habrá 40VAC, 12VAC y 42VAC.. pero hay otros que tienen  2 y 3 patillas de entrada (separadas un poco, es decir, en total 5 patillas) y a la salida tan solo 4 (o al revés  ) su código es "MDREE16-5 y un dibujito de como una "Y" dentro de un círculo"

Mi pregunta era si hay alguna lógica en los "MDREE" "MTREE" "MTREI" "MLFEE" y los números que les siguen.

salu2


----------



## algp (Jul 26, 2009)

Ante un transformador ( con nucleo de hierro ) desconocido puedes hacer algunas cosas:

La aclaracion de nucleo de hierro es para especificar que todo esto se refiere a transformadores que trabajan a 50-60Hz, no es valido para transformadores de fuentes conmutadas.

- Al momento de retirarlo ( recuperarlo o reciclarlo ) de algun otro sitio, a ser posible por lo menos anotar los terminales que van a 220Vac.

- Medir con ohmimetro todos los puntos posibles. Eso te permitira saber cuantos bobinados indedpendientes hay. Usualmente el bobinado con resistencia mas alta es el lado que va a 220Vac o 110Vac. Si no hay bobinados independientes se trata de un autotransformador.

Es comun en algunos equipos que el bobinado que va a 220V tenga un punto central, o incluso puede tratarse de 2 bobinados independientes de 110V. Eso se suele hacer asi para hacer solamente pequeñas modificaciones al circuito final para las versiones de 110V o 220V.

- Una vez que se ha podido identificar la entrada de 220V o 110V es posible conectar tension en esos puntos y medir las salidas, tomando en cuenta los bobinados independientes que se identificaron en el segundo paso.

Por ultimo.... los codigos que mencionas no me dicen nada... ignoro si existe algun estandar con respecto a eso, pero sospecho que no, de modo que lo mas probable es que esos codigos tengan significado concreto solo para el fabricante del transformador.


----------



## gongonni (Jul 26, 2009)

gracias, me has ayudado mucho, siempre me han traido de cabeza los transformadores... Tus consejos sobre la identificación de los bobinados principal y secundarios me facilitarán el trabajo ahora en adelante.

gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2009)

Léete esto, tal ves te sirva:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16820.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29466.html


----------



## gongonni (Jul 27, 2009)

gracias fogonazo, me ha servido de mucho!


----------

